# TENOR TOURNAMENT (Round 1, Match #3): Gigli vs Del Monaco



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Beniamino Gigli, Italy, 1890-1957






Mario Del Monaco, Italy, 1915-1982






Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

In my life I never thought I would end up voting for Del Monaco over Gigli (my man!) but I must say that the way he managed to include all of those devilishly difficult little trills (or whatever they are called) was truly masterful and he really seemed to have his entire energy involved in the aria.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marks to Gigli for doing a bit of phrasing, as opposed to just banging the thing out, and not losing a bit of energy in the process. Del Monaco is more of a natural for the music and his banging is impressive; I do appreciate his big voice actually tackling the little eighth notes, albeit by aspirating them. Listening to both of them again, I give Gigli a slight edge.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I would think the choice of aria--not the most subtle of Verdi offerings--favors Del Monaco. Gigli might demand a retrial using a different piece.

That said, when I actually listen to the recordings, the Del Monaco is thrilling but sounds more labored. Gigli seems more comfortable with the aria's demands; that may or may not be what you want at this moment in the drama.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The more heroic voice of del Monaco suits the music better than Gigli's, who nevertheless does a credible job. Ultimately, though I prefer del Monaco's rendition because Gigli ducks most of the divisions.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Gigli is wonderful in general but I think he is a bit too lyric for this aria. Del Monaco not only nails the coloratura but rivals Corelli on the big note at the end. Very exciting singing. Plus he is such a looker!!!!


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

The second video is not available


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Same problem for me. Second video not available.


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

Nor me. It may be restricted by region.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Try this:


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Quite hard to chooses between them as they are so different. Del Monaco is of the can belto type of tenor, and he certainly delivers. I actually prefer his version to Corelli's. On the other hand I rather like Gigli's version too, but I think I'll go for Del Monaco for having the more suitable voice for the aria.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Del Monaco is superb! What can I say... his voice was made for this.
Gigli sounds as if he was at the end of his stamina actually; if you listen carefully to the descending phrases in the middle, he gets completely out of breath by the end of "Non può frenarmi il tuo martir" and it sounds forced and rattling. In fact, this one spot breaks the effect of the whole.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Gigli isn't up to the piece vocally (in the recording offered here) and sounds stretched despite his refined take on the music. Whereas Del Monaco has almost everything. It's not refined, but then it's not a moment for refinement, nor does he have quite the swagger of Corelli (caught on a good night). My favourites are still Corelli and Pavarotti (who balances all the qualities needed for the cabaletta) so far.

N.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Oh dear, neither are doing it for me. Both sing very well yet feel so stuck in the recording. I believe studio-bound is the term I'm looking for. I'll go with Gigli since I find his voice more appealing. I've tended to think that Del Monaco's voice sounded like he had a cold, nasally or something. When I hear him, it almost feels like I could sneeze. Not the greatest analysis, but that's all I got.


----------

